# Easy Gate Build



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

My area I needed to cover was 10'6" so I went with a 10' galvanized cattle gate as my frame. I attached the pickets to match the rest of the fence, put a little extra spacing to help with the winds we get on Padre. Concreted the weight-bearing side 3' deep and anchored the latch pole, had to rent a hammer drill to make the holes in the concrete. I was a little concerned with how well galvanized would hold up but I stopped by D&C fence in town and said they would use galvanized as well and I was looking at $1500-1800 for them to do it. One day project except cementing the pole in a few days in advance to let it set well. First thing I have built in a long time so I was pretty pleased with results.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Put something across the top of those pickets before they warp and are uneven


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good, I agree w/ SWS tack a 2x4 across the top (10" from top). Turn it sideways and it's a handy place to set your beer while hooking up the boat.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I would assume that each picket needs to be tacked....correct?


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

greenhornet said:


> Thanks for the tip, I would assume that each picket needs to be tacked....correct?


Yes sir, I wouldn't think you need more than 2 screws on each side


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm also going to add a third hinge to distribute the weight a little better.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice job! Aside from putting up a 2 by to keep pickets lined up you might find that a small castered wheel on the side opposite the hinges may help enough to not need another hinge as you mentioned. Since it would ride entirely on pavement it could be a smaller, cheaper wheel to do the trick...


.


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

looks great, are the pickets pretty secure with those fasteners?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

acoastalbender said:


> Nice job! Aside from putting up a 2 by to keep pickets lined up you might find that a small castered wheel on the side opposite the hinges may help enough to not need another hinge as you mentioned. Since it would ride entirely on pavement it could be a smaller, cheaper wheel to do the trick...
> 
> .


Great idea, plus it will sag thru time, so the wheel will eliminate that. The 3rd hinge is no biggie then, but it won't hurt either.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Great idea GH! Light frame but the wheel would be a great idea. That way you could add the wood to the other side.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not easily visible but there is a spring-loaded caster wheel on there already, great minds think alike....haha


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Rotate said:


> looks great, are the pickets pretty secure with those fasteners?


really snug, hopefully they will stay that way


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

greenhornet said:


> really snug, hopefully they will stay that way


Gate looks good. Like I said before I would put a 2x2 across the top pickets and maybe another towards the bottom. That way your spacing stays the same and your boards wont warp.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Gate looks good. Like I said before I would put a 2x2 across the top pickets and maybe another towards the bottom. That way your spacing stays the same and your boards wont warp.


I already picked up the lumber and planning to put it on this weekend, thanks again for the input.


----------

